# Introducing Bunker Strings Vol. 2 - contemporary string textures



## thesteelydane (Sep 3, 2021)

*Edit September 30:*

In light of Ty Unwin's fantastic endorsement (see below) and the fact that I don't want viewers of that show who may be interested in Bunker Strings to be disappointed when they go to the site and see the price has been jacked up, I have decided to extend the intro sale for another two weeks. You now have until October 15 to get Bunker Strings Vol. 2 for $49 or Bunker Strings Complete for $89!

*Edit September 29: *

Ty Unwin who has written a ton of music for the BBC had some nice things to say about Bunker Strings on Sonic Talk just a moment ago:







Bunker Samples is pleased to announce the release of Bunker Strings Vol. 2 - the continuation of the critically acclaimed string texture library that founded Bunker Samples. This is a complete string library focused on textural articulations with violins, violas, cellos, basses and an ensemble patch.

Volume 2 is based on the same principle as Vol. 1, allowing you to control the density of the texture by literally changing ensemble size on the fly with the density slider. To achieve this level of control, every articulation was recorded 3 times with the players in different positions. With the density slider down you are hearing 3 players, 9 at the top. All the long articulations are based around the idea of the players improvising rhythms independent of each other. The result is a texture that grabs the listener's interest, even if you are just holding a long note.

There are 5 "single" and 5 "combi" long articulations:

Super sul tasto pulses - a soft portato played over the fingerboard. Airy and beautiful.
Octave pulses - a louder portato with half the players playing and octave up. Big and bold.
Tremolo bursts normale - short random bursts of tremolo over a sustained note. Endlessly moving.
Tremolo bursts sul pont - Short tremolo bursts Sul Pont over a sustained non Sul Pont note. Edgy and engaging.
Plectrum tremolo - a guitar plectrum tremolo used on strings. Like a pizzicato with an attitude.
Sul tasto pulses into octave pulses
Sul tasto pulses into plectrum tremolo
Sul tasto pulses into bursts normale
Bursts normale into bursts sul pont
Bursts sul pont into plectrum tremolo
The short notes are inspired by Jonny Greenwood's score for There Will Be Blood, particularly the cue Proven Lands which used guitar plectrums and rhythmic strumming:


Plectrum pizzicato - like a pizzicato, but with a lot more bite and attitude.
Plectrum strum - a non-tonal percussive effect. Great for drive and energy.
Plectrum tremolo - the same as in the longs patch, but integrated into the new articulation switching system.
A new articulation switching system was developed specifically for the shorts in Vol. 2, designed to make it easy to create intricate parts on the fly. When turned on the default articulation is always plectrum pizz, but you can momentarily switch to either strum or tremolo using a hot key or MIDI CC of your choice.

The Auto Fade script cuts down on voice count, and enhances realism by damping ringing notes when a new note is played, like the real instrument. It can also be used creatively to dampen notes by playing a note outside of the instrument's playable range.

Bunker Strings Vol. 2 is available now at an introductory price of $49 until September 30, after which the price goes up to $79. You can also purchase Vol. 1 and 2 together for $89 (full price $138) until the end of the intro sale.


----------



## ism (Sep 3, 2021)

Wow, this is just amazing. Fabulous work Nikolaj. 

I just can't see myself being able to not buy this one.


----------



## Mikro93 (Sep 3, 2021)

Congrats on the release!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 3, 2021)

Congratulations Nikolaj. Happy to report I immediately completed my Bunker collection. What a gorgeous set of recordings.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Sep 3, 2021)

Congrats, Nikolaj! Wishing you the best with the launch.


----------



## Soundbed (Sep 3, 2021)

Instabuy. Didn’t even listen.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Sep 3, 2021)

Congratulations on the release! Sounds absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 3, 2021)

Is "4 Corners" exclusively BSv2?​


----------



## joed (Sep 3, 2021)

Congrats on the release! It sounds great!


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 3, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Is "4 Corners" exclusively BSv2?​


Yes it is. Some panning, a little bit of reverb and some master compression, that's it. Apart from that completely "what you hear is what you get"...


----------



## Niah2 (Sep 3, 2021)

Congratulations on this release, the arts are very exquisite and unique. I'm particularly in love with the basses (my god do these sound amazing) but all the other sections sound incredible as well. 

Well done !


----------



## BenG (Sep 4, 2021)

Just wanted to share a little walk-through for my demo track that features Bunker Strings 2! Great library and congrats on the release, Nicolaj! 

'Beyond the Cosmos'

(Everything except piano/sub hits is Bunker Strings 2)


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 4, 2021)

Thanks for your excellent demo @BenG! It’s so satisfying to see the many different ways composers are using Bunker Strings.


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 5, 2021)

A few people have asked why Bunker Strings Vol. 2 is more expensive than Vol. 1 and whether there will be a loyalty discount for owners of Vol. 1. I think these are very fair questions, and that they deserve an honest answer. So here goes…

*Cost *

Vol. 1 was a big gamble, and I had no idea if I would ever be able to sell it, so I had to make it on a budget to minimise potential losses. It doesn’t mean corners where cut, I was just lucky to have some really good players as close friends (Of course they were still paid!) and I was able to borrow high quality equipment from other friends. Vol. 1 was actually recorded one player at a time, which was hell for the players (and for me in post production), because it meant every articulation had to be recorded and edited 9 times instead of just once like in a normal library. But at least the potential loss would mostly be my own time and about 8 days of recording.

I took everything I learned from making the first volume and used it to make Vol. 2 even better. The most obvious thing to do was to hire more players, because I was convinced the end result would be worth it. In fact, four times as many musicians where hired to make Vol. 2, and every articulation was recorded 3 times instead of 9. In the end it didn’t save much time because other issues arose from that, but I think that sonically and musically it was well worth the extra cost.

*Features*

A lot of new features where developed for Vol. 2 and of course this takes time and work. Some of them, like the simplification into just two patches per instrument, the new GUI, the auto fade and auto purge scripts have already been made available to owners of Vol. 1 for free, but they were in fact developed for Vol. 2. So to recoup the effort that went into that, I could either charge Vol. 1 owners for the update and give them a loyalty discount on Vol. 2 or keep the update free and let everyone pay the same price for Vol. 2. I chose the latter because it rewards everyone who purchased Vol. 1 instead of only those who will also purchase Vol. 2. I hope that makes sense?

*Content*

Finally, there’s just a lot more content in Vol. 2 - 22% more to be specific in terms of samples, not to mention the new features of the shorts patches. There are (as of now) no bonus sound design patches, but I think most users prefer I spend my time on making more core content of the library - it is a string library after all. And who knows what may come in the future.

Pricing sample libraries is always difficult, because it’s not just about the amount and quality of the samples thenselves, but also usability, creativity and uniqueness of the underlying idea - and how do you put a price on that?

I know I’m biased, but I have always thought I maybe underpriced Vol. 1 out of fear of not having any sales. But $59 it is, and we all know you can’t raise the price of a sample library. I honestly think $79 is a very fair price for Vol. 2 and with the intro offer of $49 it’s a downright steal - in my admittedly biased opinion, of course!

I hope this explains why Vol. 2 is a bit more expensive and why there is no discount to owners of Vol. 1.

All the best,

Nicolaj


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Sep 5, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> A few people have asked why Bunker Strings Vol. 2, is more expensive than Vol. 1 and whether there will be a loyalty discount for owners of Vol. 1. I think these are very fair questions, and that they deserve an honest answer. So here goes…
> 
> *Cost *
> 
> ...


Priced fairly to me.


----------



## Soundbed (Sep 5, 2021)

It’s a no brainer purchase I think at $49 for VI-C types.


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 5, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> It’s a no brainer purchase I think at $49 for VI-C types.


I think the vast majority of my customers agree with that, but I had a couple of questions, especially about the lack of a loyalty discount, and it's a fair question, so just wanted to clear up any confusion


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 5, 2021)

So far I’m really liking this library. Lots of wonderful sounds and instant textures. My only reservation has to do with the trem bursts which I find too much trem not enough non term for the burst effect to come through. Maybe I’m missing some bit of functionality to control that better or maybe its envisioned use case is just different from what I’m wanting to get it to do.


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 5, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> So far I’m really liking this library. Lots of wonderful sounds and instant textures. My only reservation has to do with the trem bursts which I find too much trem not enough non term for the burst effect to come through. Maybe I’m missing some bit of functionality to control that better or maybe its envisioned use case is just different from what I’m wanting to get it to do.


If you want less make sure the 2 x RR option is selected and keep the density slider down so you're only getting 3 players. You can still control volume with the expression slider. Since the bursts are randomly improvised, when all 9 players are going you will almost certainly hear a trem somewhere in the section at all times, so it will sound closer to a normal tremolo, but a lot more unstable and subtly shifting, like ripples on a lake - that was the intention. I understand what you're after though, maybe something for the future.

It's basically meant to more interesting than a normal constant tremolo, and to keep engaging the listener even if you just hold a couple of notes for a long time - without being SO interesting that it steals the focus of anything in the foreground. It is a texture library after all, I probably wouldn't play melodic foreground lines with any of these articulations myself.


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 5, 2021)

I did reduce density to three players but it didn’t occur to me to try it with 2xRR, so I’ll check that option and see if that makes the trems a bit more sparse. Thanks!


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 5, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I did reduce density to three players but it didn’t occur to me to try it with 2xRR, so I’ll check that option and see if that makes the trems a bit more sparse. Thanks!


It should load up that way by default, so I mentioned it just in case. If you have 2 X DENSITY on instead (they're toggle switches, you can have one or the other) every player is playing a double note (only possible through the wonder of sampling ), so you are effectively doubling the ensemble size.


----------



## Soundbed (Sep 5, 2021)

I really like it. I was playing with it last night and this morning:


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 7, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I really like it. I was playing with it last night and this morning:



Thank you for that excellent video, glad you're enjoying the library!


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Sep 8, 2021)

Anyone tried to mix those pulse articulation with normal strings to make them sound more alive and less static?


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 9, 2021)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> Anyone tried to mix those pulse articulation with normal strings to make them sound more alive and less static?


It's designed to be easy to blend with other libraries. Before I made Vol. 2 I was using Vol. 1 together with the longs from Spitfire's LCO strings all the time. I'll see if I can make some new examples with Vol. 2.


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 9, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I did reduce density to three players but it didn’t occur to me to try it with 2xRR, so I’ll check that option and see if that makes the trems a bit more sparse. Thanks!


Oh, one more thing, which you're probably already doing but worth mentioning for everyone: If you want a thinner texture, use individual sections, NOT the ensemble patch. There's 3 sections overlapping on most of the range so you have 9 players total with the density slider down. You can still make out the individual players, but it is obviously a much thicker texture.


----------



## SupremeFist (Sep 10, 2021)

This is great — no-brainer for people who like the OACE/BDT/Sospiro kind of intimate texture vibe.


----------



## Haakond (Sep 10, 2021)

Bought this yesterday, and I have already used it on two tracks.
Great product, and the walkthrough where you play each articulation was really helpful


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 10, 2021)

Haakond said:


> Bought this yesterday, and I have already used it on two tracks.
> Great product, and the walkthrough where you play each articulation was really helpful


Thank you. I was worried it was too long, but didn’t want to leave anything out.


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 12, 2021)

I found some pictures from the sessions, I thought you'd might like to see. Sadly I didn't think to take more.


----------



## angeruroth (Sep 12, 2021)

This was my first experiment with Bunker Strings 2:


It's obvously naked, and it was just a quick test, so don't expect the best composition ever... But it shows the sound and, at the end, how the shorts perform fast lines.

My thoughts so far:
I like the sound and I'm finding the textures appealing.
The combis work really well. Sometimes the combi transitions sound a bit harsh, but nothing that some CC tweaking can't solve, and from time to time you may need axactly that.
Using the attack and realease knobs is required to build fast and slow lines and get good results. I find the default attack value too short, but it works perfectly at around 1.4k, so I'm always starting with that value (maybe I should just save the presset ) and then I move both attack and release like other CCs (to get the best results you also need to make use of the expression and density parameters).
That's a lot of CCs for someone like me (I prefer to just play the keyboard or draw the notes) but in this case using the 4 parameters is worth it.
Speaking of the keyboard, the velocity control is a good thing to have (always on!).

Layering BS2 with my most used libs (BDT and Tundra; yeah, looks like I've become a textural guy...) is easy, and the sound is quite different, so you can mix solo parts with layered ones to get interesting results, moving between libs like you would between strings and woods.
The room is different, of course, so you have to be careful and apply reverb (and maybe EQ?), but I have to say that BS2 and BDT already love each other (I wish there were some shorts in the blue lib...).

Speaking of the shorts... BS2 shorts are super tight. I mean, you could cut organ walls with this! 
You can create really fast passages with those and the lib avoids build up issues fairly well.
The shorts are not very suited for slower parts 'tho, but I think mixing longs and shorts can provide some good sounds for those scenarios. More experiments needed to test that theory.

The timing between longs and shorts... Well, that's going to take me some time.
The only real issue I've found with the shorts is that some cello pizz have clicks above 2k (maybe that could be solved with a spectral EQ or something like that?).

All in all, IMHO, this is a good and useful lib.
Obviously it's not a bread and butter thing, and it's not for everyone, so YMMV, but it sounds good, performs good and the price is also good (someone said it wasn't?? ). And it is different!

So, yeah, I'm loving it  This kind of thing is just at the core of the music I'm doing. And, you know, give a kid a candy...


----------



## lp59burst (Sep 12, 2021)

Bought... keep up the great work. 

You're on my short list of small devs I'm always on the lookout for for new releases...


----------



## Futchibon (Sep 13, 2021)

Sounds beautiful!


----------



## Soundbed (Sep 13, 2021)

angeruroth said:


> This was my first experiment with Bunker Strings 2:
> 
> 
> It's obvously naked, and it was just a quick test, so don't expect the best composition ever... But it shows the sound and, at the end, how the shorts perform fast lines.
> ...



great post. informative and … I love the way you write about playing with sounds!


----------



## Futchibon (Sep 13, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I really like it. I was playing with it last night and this morning


Is there any overlap with Sunset Strings? Will have to pick this up before the 30th


----------



## Soundbed (Sep 13, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Is there any overlap with Sunset Strings? Will have to pick this up before the 30th


Overlap? … I mean, a little? I guess? I’d have to lay everything out on a spreadsheet to really have an answer that makes sense. 

If you already own Sunset Strings and you’re questioning if this investment is for you:

Yes SS gives you more … maybe 3 or 4x more (?) and so the intro price of 4x more might mean both were priced about right(?)

But BS2 has each instrument split out and that could be extraordinary, for some. You can get violas only. I think SS has plenty of controls to dial in what you want — need to work the controls and play in the right ranges — but BS2 has the instruments separated if that’s how you want to work. 

And I don’t know but my impression is that SS is smoother and more “wet” while BS2 is rougher and more “dry” so even if the ‘same’ articulation is in both they do sound different and will be chosen in different circumstances by anyone who owns both. 

While there is some overlap there is a great case to get BS2. imho


----------



## Futchibon (Sep 13, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> But BS2 has each instrument split out and that could be extraordinary, for some. You can get violas only. I think SS has plenty of controls to dial in what you want — need to work the controls and play in the right ranges — but BS2 has the instruments separated if that’s how you want to work.


Thanks, great point. Yeah I'm thinking more of how they could work together (obvs BS2 would need reverb) to create some really interesting textures. Those bass patches alone are worth the price imo


----------



## Oxytoxine (Sep 14, 2021)

Sounds very nice and innovative, congratulations! 

Short question - sorry if it is obvious (I did not follow Bunker Strings Vol. 1): Do I understand correctly that V2 is the successor of V1, or are there things in V1 that are not in V2? I ask because you also offer the package of both version, and the difference is still not really clear to me (although some of the developments are nicely explained above - more players recorded etc.). So in short: buy both, or just V2? Thanks!


----------



## runningruan (Sep 14, 2021)

Oxytoxine said:


> Sounds very nice and innovative, congratulations!
> 
> Short question - sorry if it is obvious (I did not follow Bunker Strings Vol. 1): Do I understand correctly that V2 is the successor of V1, or are there things in V1 that are not in V2? I ask because you also offer the package of both version, and the difference is still not really clear to me (although some of the developments are nicely explained above - more players recorded etc.). So in short: buy both, or just V2? Thanks!


They have different content, buy both with the bundle price!


----------



## Soundbed (Sep 14, 2021)

Oxytoxine said:


> Sounds very nice and innovative, congratulations!
> 
> Short question - sorry if it is obvious (I did not follow Bunker Strings Vol. 1): Do I understand correctly that V2 is the successor of V1, or are there things in V1 that are not in V2? I ask because you also offer the package of both version, and the difference is still not really clear to me (although some of the developments are nicely explained above - more players recorded etc.). So in short: buy both, or just V2? Thanks!


I believe they are completely unique and separate from each other with different content (I have both). (It’s not a version two of the same.)



Futchibon said:


> Thanks, great point. Yeah I'm thinking more of how they could work together (obvs BS2 would need reverb) to create some really interesting textures. Those bass patches alone are worth the price imo


I might take a moment trying to mix them together … my gut feeling is they will initially sound like different rooms. But dry up Sunset and apply similar verb to both and they might meld.


----------



## Oxytoxine (Sep 14, 2021)

Thank you both! 👍


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 14, 2021)

Oxytoxine said:


> Sounds very nice and innovative, congratulations!
> 
> Short question - sorry if it is obvious (I did not follow Bunker Strings Vol. 1): Do I understand correctly that V2 is the successor of V1, or are there things in V1 that are not in V2? I ask because you also offer the package of both version, and the difference is still not really clear to me (although some of the developments are nicely explained above - more players recorded etc.). So in short: buy both, or just V2? Thanks!


There's no overlap between them whatsoever, apart from sharing the same concept and idea, and being recorded in the same way in the same room. They are two completely different sets of sounds and articulations. Vol. 1 focuses exclusively on pointillistic textures - many randomly timed short notes coming together to form a long texture, and the only bowed articulation is ricochet Trem - if you can call that bowing, it's still a pointillistic texture. Vol. 2 focuses almost exclusively on bowed and more sustained textures - apart from the plectrum articulations of course.

The shorts in Vol. 1 can replace any traditional Col Legno when you're looking for maximum power, whereas as the shorts in Vol. 2 can replace any traditional pizzicato when you're looking for maximum clarity and bite.


----------



## wahey73 (Sep 14, 2021)

Didn't know them yet, but from what I'm reading I really got curious. Will definetly check them out this evening, the idea behind these two libraries sounds really inspiring


----------



## jazzman7 (Sep 14, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Thanks, great point. Yeah I'm thinking more of how they could work together (obvs BS2 would need reverb) to create some really interesting textures. Those bass patches alone are worth the price imo


I picked this up just now. Def think This could be useful with Sunset and so many of my other Libs with some judicious layering. Nice detail. Nice price! Just when I thought I had the GAS tamed!


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 14, 2021)

Helpful recent posts !! Was mostly considering Bundle and now confident concerning choice.


----------



## Oxytoxine (Sep 14, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> There's no overlap between them whatsoever, apart from sharing the same concept and idea, and being recorded in the same way in the same room. They are two completely different sets of sounds and articulations. Vol. 1 focuses exclusively on pointillistic textures - many randomly timed short notes coming together to form a long texture, and the only bowed articulation is ricochet Trem - if you can call that bowing, it's still a pointillistic texture. Vol. 2 focuses almost exclusively on bowed and more sustained textures - apart from the plectrum articulations of course.
> 
> The shorts in Vol. 1 can replace any traditional Col Legno when you're looking for maximum power, whereas as the shorts in Vol. 2 can replace any traditional pizzicato when you're looking for maximum clarity and bite.


Thank you for the explanation! Yes, I've in the meanwhile found and watched the walkthroughs for V1 - sorry for the unnecessary question. I was just watching your and the other walkthroughs in this thread and was so intrigued that I posted straight away without doing my research before and could not resist posting straight away. 

Anyway: Wow, really a great lib, congratulations!


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 17, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> Didn't know them yet, but from what I'm reading I really got curious. Will definetly check them out this evening, the idea behind these two libraries sounds really inspiring


Thank you. I like to create libraries that takes a real source and turns it into an instrument that can do things impossible in real life. There's an element of that in all my libraries, as that for me is what inspires me as a samplist. I suppose you could emulate the density slider in real life, but you would need a lot of players and it would be really difficult and impractical - Sampling to the rescue!


----------



## wahey73 (Sep 17, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> Thank you. I like to create libraries that takes a real source and turns it into an instrument that can do things impossible in real life. There's an element of that in all my libraries, as that for me is what inspires me as a samplist. I suppose you could emulate the density slider in real life, but you would need a lot of players and it would be really difficult and impractical - Sampling to the rescue!


I bought it the very same evening and even due to a video from @Soundbed and O MEN, I love it. So wonderful sounding and so inspiring. Unfortunately I'm a little busy these days so I won't find the time to really put it to the test, write a little piece with it and then maybe review it, but nevertheless BIG COMPLIMENTS! What a wonderful library!


----------



## ism (Sep 17, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> Unfortunately


----------



## ism (Sep 17, 2021)

@wahey73 - ah, well that apparently seems to have been accidentally and completely randomly posted.

Be re-reading to discover what, if anything, I might have mean had I actually posed that, I do stand by the sentiment, and I really do look forward to you have time to share you work with this lib


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 19, 2021)

I wrote another quick little demo today using only the longs combined with NI Noire. I panned the instruments a little bit differently, having violins on the left, violas on the right and cello/basses down the middle. just some chords really, with a bit of piano+delay noodling on top, but hopefully it shows how you can combine different textures for interesting results. 

Contextual: 


And just the strings:


----------



## Futchibon (Sep 19, 2021)

Beautiful @thesteelydane will pick it up soon for sure!


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 28, 2021)

Just a reminder that there’s only 3 days left of the intro sale, folks!


----------



## Loïc D (Sep 28, 2021)

Thanks for the reminder. 

Duty’s done. 
Now that I own each of your libs, can I get a candy?


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 28, 2021)

Loïc D said:


> Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Duty’s done.
> Now that I own each of your libs, can I get a candy?


Please leave your home address in a DM and we’ll have you sorted. How does a pack of genuine Dutch stroopwafels sound?


----------



## grabauf (Sep 28, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Please leave your home address in a DM and we’ll have you sorted. How does a pack of genuine Dutch stroopwafels sound?


Who can resist stroopwafels? 
Resistance is futile!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Futchibon (Sep 28, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> Just a reminder that there’s only 3 days left of the intro sale, folks!


Downloading now, can't wait to play with BS2!


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 28, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Downloading now, can't wait to play with BS2!


I feel like you're hot on my tail lately for the same libraries! Haha! Do you also dabble in Felt Instruments? I feel like any time I mention them on this forum I get nothing but radio silence.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 28, 2021)

BTW Really loving Bunker Strings v2, I layered them heavily with some Ben Osterhouse stuff in this piece. I couldn't imagine this middle part that plays out without them honestly. I particularly love the strum feature mixed with the Pizz, adds such nice thick texture and percussive nature without having to add too much to a track!


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 29, 2021)

Ty Unwin had some rather nice things to say about Bunker Strings on Sonic Talk just a moment ago. So proud that such a prolific media composer finds Bunker Strings so useful.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 29, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Please leave your home address in a DM and we’ll have you sorted. How does a pack of genuine Dutch stroopwafels sound?


I’d prefer the finest edibles available from a coffee shop of your choice in Amsterdam!
😊


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 29, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> I’d prefer the finest edibles available from a coffee shop of your choice in Amsterdam!
> 😊


Of course. As soon as Nikolaj says you deserve a candy, I will help you with that.


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 29, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Of course. As soon as Nikolaj says you deserve a candy, I will help you with that.


He deserves a candy!


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 29, 2021)

Whoa whoa who’s from Amsterdam here? I deserve a space cake!


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 29, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Whoa whoa who’s from Amsterdam here? I deserve a space cake!


Please save me a *BIG* slice 🍰🤪


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 29, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> I deserve a space cake!


Well. I am not from Amsterdam But in Groningen we have the same excellent coffee shops Kenny was referring to


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 29, 2021)

Can we have a proper scoring competition? One where the winner gets a lifetime supply of space cakes


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 29, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Can we have a proper scoring competition? One where the winner gets a lifetime supply of space cakes


I’ve also heard a great deal about the bravery of composers from the Netherlands and not being afraid to ship space cakes overseas


----------



## Futchibon (Sep 29, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> I feel like you're hot on my tail lately for the same libraries! Haha! Do you also dabble in Felt Instruments? I feel like any time I mention them on this forum I get nothing but radio silence.


Yes I've really clicked with your music so I've been stalki- er, 'researching' some of your previous posts looking at the libraries you use  

I haven't got any of the Felt Instruments yet, although they're certainly on my radar. I went for the Westwood Untamed series as they were cheaper and seemed somewhat similar, but will definitely dive into the FI at some stage, especially if they have a sale.

Which one would you recommend first?


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 29, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Can we have a proper scoring competition? One where the winner gets a lifetime supply of space cakes


I don’t need a scoring competition to want a lifetime supply of space cakes or any nice tasty edibles.
In fact I think it might be compulsory considering the circumstances of my newly discovered bastard child.
@doctorXsample8dioanythingMelda&FMorsubtractiveFlintPopeChrisHeinArturiaKaroryferWaverunnerCherryremmit
😘


----------



## heisenberg (Sep 29, 2021)

Two things. I really have a bad case of the Munchies after reading this thread and Felt Instruments is da bomb as is Bunker Samples!


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 30, 2021)

I wrote another quick demo, this time using only Bunker Strings Vol. 2 and my beloved Korg Minilogue XD. I wanted to see how well Bunker Strings would blend with analogue synths - quite well, I think...


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 30, 2021)

I have decided to extend the intro pricing for two weeks. Here's why: 

Today was going to be the last day you could get Bunker Strings Vol. 2 at intro price, but a couple of things has made me change my mind. One good, and one bad…

*The catastrophic malfunction of the buy button…*

It simply didn’t work at all for some customers, which was very annoying for them and a total disaster for me. Gumroad tells me it was caused by older versions of some operating systems and browsers, but that they have fixed it now, so please give it another go if you had problems. And if it still doesn’t work, please get in touch.

*That’s why Ty Unwin did…*

Get in touch, that is. He had problems with the buy button, but we found a solution. Ty is a prolific media composer (just look at his IMDb credits) who has written music for hundreds of films and TV shows, so it was a pleasant surprise to find out he was interested in Bunker Strings. And then, last night a kind customer alerted me to the fact that Ty had talked about Bunker Strings on Sonic Talk, a music and audio video podcast made by Sonicstate. 

When I say talked about what I really mean is a glowing recommendation! I won’t tell you what he said here, because it’s almost making me blush, but see for yourself here - it’s only a few minutes, but the whole episode is worth a watch when you have the time!

*So I’m extending the sale!*

In the show they are talking about the intro pricing of $49 (and $89 for Vol. 1 and 2 together), so if I ended the sale today like planned I would probably disappoint a lot of people who watched Ty’s glowing endorsement and then went to check it out it, only to find the price had gone up. I would like to give those composers a chance to get it at the intro price. 

With that in mind - and the now hopefully fully functioning buy button - I’m extending the intro sale for another two weeks!

You now have until Friday October 15 to save on Bunker Strings Vol. 2 and Bunker Strings Complete. 

All the best, 

Nicolaj


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 30, 2021)

heisenberg said:


> Two things. I really have a bad case of the Munchies after reading this thread and Felt Instruments is da bomb. At


Felt Instruments may be "da bomb", but Bunker Strings was recorded in a bomb shelter!


----------



## thesteelydane (Oct 11, 2021)

Sample Library Review have taken a good look at Bunker Strings Vol. 2 - in other news the intro sale ends THIS Friday October 15!


----------



## heisenberg (Oct 13, 2021)

Glad I picked up Bunker Strings 2 tonight. The clock is running out folks. Very impressed. Ty Unwin's praise was well placed. Congrats Nicolaj, well done!


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 14, 2021)

@thesteelydane 

Hi Nikolaj,
I have attempted several times to purchase Bunker Strings 2 via PayPal and it always gives me an unexplained error message. I have tried two different browsers on both an iPad and a Mac.
I don’t know if this is part of the problem but I have also seen a message protected by captcha but I haven’t seen any captch images to identify. 
How do I buy this? 
Thanks 

KG


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Oct 14, 2021)

Something tell me there will be a BF sale.


----------



## thesteelydane (Oct 14, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> @thesteelydane
> 
> Hi Nikolaj,
> I have attempted several times to purchase Bunker Strings 2 via PayPal and it always gives me an unexplained error message. I have tried two different browsers on both an iPad and a Mac.
> ...


So sorry - I'm aware of the issue and so is Gumroad who have identified a bug in the communication between Gumroad and PayPal - they have told me they are throwing all resources at fixing it, because it's obviously a pretty catastrophic failure for an e-commerce site, so it should be fixed soon. 

I promise that anyone who has tried to purchase an couldn't will not miss out in the intro discount, even if the sale expires before the problem is fixed. Just send me an email at support (@) bunker samples.com (without spaces and parenthesis) and we'll get it sorted one way or another.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 14, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> So sorry - I'm aware of the issue and so is Gumroad who have identified a bug in the communication between Gumroad and PayPal - they have told me they are throwing all resources at fixing it, because it's obviously a pretty catastrophic failure for an e-commerce site, so it should be fixed soon.
> 
> I promise that anyone who has tried to purchase an couldn't will not miss out in the intro discount, even if the sale expires before the problem is fixed. Just send me an email at support (@) bunker samples.com (without spaces and parenthesis) and we'll get it sorted one way or another.




Great Thanks will do now 😘


----------



## heisenberg (Oct 14, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> @thesteelydane
> 
> Hi Nikolaj,
> I have attempted several times to purchase Bunker Strings 2 via PayPal and it always gives me an unexplained error message. I have tried two different browsers on both an iPad and a Mac.
> ...


I had a devil of a time purchasing Bunker Strings 2, then I remembered I had a similar experience with the Bunker Strings 1. The issue is with Gumroad's ecart system.

I finally got the purchase to work by using another browser that didn't have any plugins installed which in my case was Microsoft's Edge browser. I suspect my issue is with my install of Chrome which has a few ad blockers installed which probably blocked the transaction from completing on the Gumroad platform.

I tried first using a credit card and then PayPal but no go, then I switched to a clean install of MS Edge and things worked.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 14, 2021)

@thesteelydane 

email sent 👍


----------



## thesteelydane (Oct 14, 2021)

heisenberg said:


> I had a devil of a time purchasing Bunker Strings 2, then I remembered I had a similar experience with the Bunker Strings 1. The issue is with Gumroad's ecart system.
> 
> I finally got the purchase to work by using another browser that didn't have any plugins installed which in my case was Microsoft's Edge browser. I suspect my issue is with my install of Chrome which has a few ad blockers installed which probably blocked the transaction from completing on the Gumroad platform.
> 
> I tried first using a credit card and then PayPal but no go, then I switched to a clean install of MS Edge and things worked.


So sorry - this has been a pretty catastrophic sale from a tech point of view. First the buy button didn't work, and now PayPal doesn't work. I am looking at alternatives to Gumroad. The thing is they only take 3% of my revenue per sale, whereas almost all other solutions ends up at 8-10% in fees per sale. I like to keep my prices as low as I can, but changing to anything else I would have to raise my prices, and I don't want to do that, so I end up giving Gumroad chance after chance because 95% of the time, it works really well! So from a business perspective I could probably eliminate the few problems some customers are experiencing, but I would have to raise my prices or take a loss. Unfortunately I'm not enough of a business person to work out what would benefit my customers (and thus me) the most in the long run, so I'm just waiting and hoping Gumroad will get their shit together asap. 

You can always email me directly if you have issues and we will find a solution that works for you!


----------



## heisenberg (Oct 14, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> So sorry - this has been a pretty catastrophic sale from a tech point of view. First the buy button didn't work, and now PayPal doesn't work. I am looking at alternatives to Gumroad. The thing is they only take 3% of my revenue per sale, whereas almost all other solutions ends up at 8-10% in fees per sale.... You can always email me directly if you have issues and we will find a solution that works for you!



Nicolaj just to be clear, I am not disappointed quite the contrary. The amount of care and innovation that you muster in your creations is damn near breathtaking. Your libs, your creations are wildly good and worth the small amount of aggravation in purchasing the library, be it Bunker Strings #2 or your other creations. Your stuff is top notch and many of us here know that!

I mentioned the episode as it played out for me, so others who hit a road block with the Gumroad ecart could work their way around it. I wish you all the best. Your innovations and the quality of your work will, I think, pay dividends to the industry as others will pick up on a lot of your "thinking outside the box" with your unusual articulations and may add to the palette of techniques used with strummed or plucked instruments.


----------



## thesteelydane (Oct 15, 2021)

heisenberg said:


> Nicolaj just to be clear, I am not disappointed quite the contrary. The amount of care and innovation that you muster in your creations is damn near breathtaking. Your libs, your creations are wildly good and worth the small amount of aggravation in purchasing the library, be it Bunker Strings #2 or your other creations. Your stuff is top notch and many of us here know that!
> 
> I mentioned the episode as it played out for me, so others who hit a road block with the Gumroad ecart could work their way around it. I wish you all the best. Your innovations and the quality of your work will, I think, pay dividends to the industry as others will pick up on a lot of your "thinking outside the box" with your unusual articulations and may add to the palette of techniques used with strummed or plucked instruments.


Aw thanks, you’re making me blush now! Really appreciate your support! 

In other news Gumroad has told me the PayPal bug is now fixed, so this is the last day to get Bunker Strings at intro price.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 15, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> In other news Gumroad has told me the PayPal bug is now fixed, so this is the last day to get Bunker Strings at intro price.




Hi Nikolaj.
I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I just tried again multiple times and PayPal via FastSpring is still a no-go with your website.
I just tried via an iPad and a Mac using a couple of different browsers.
FWIW I use FastSpring with PayPal with other vendors frequently without any issues.
So I suspect it’s some kind of configuration problem of some sort.
I will try the alternative method via PayPal later.
Thanks 
KG


----------



## RaveyDavey (Oct 15, 2021)

Paypal was having problems too. I dropped Nicolaj an email - no response at the moment


----------



## grabauf (Oct 15, 2021)

I also have problems with PayPal and Gumroad at Sketch Sampling.


----------



## RaveyDavey (Oct 15, 2021)

Nicolaj is aware there are problems


----------



## thesteelydane (Oct 15, 2021)

Hey all

Sorry for the continued PayPal problems. I have yelled at Gumroad and hope they get their shit together ASAP. Credit card payments should work normally.

If you want to use PayPal simply send the amount to my PayPal account: [email protected] - I believe choosing “send to family and friends” should minimize the fees. After that, let me know and I’ll send you a download link.

If you need an invoice for your business let me know before you send any money and I can send you a PayPal money request which will function as your invoice.


----------



## thesteelydane (Oct 16, 2021)

I "forgot" to turn the sale off, so you can still make it for another few hours. If you want to use PayPal please just do what I described above.


----------



## thesteelydane (Oct 17, 2021)

Alright, I’m letting this run for another few hours because of all the problems with PayPal, so you can still make it, but not for long.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 17, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> Hey all
> 
> Sorry for the continued PayPal problems. I have yelled at Gumroad and hope they get their shit together ASAP. Credit card payments should work normally.
> 
> ...




Hi Nicolaj 
Thanks for not letting Gumroad gum everything up! & thanks for creating another great library 🎶❤️🎶


----------



## antoine felix (Oct 17, 2021)

I was so glad to see the library still on sale this morning! Just purchased and so excited to try it out. Didn't have any issues with payment/paypal,etc.

thanks


----------



## markit (Oct 17, 2021)

I have been experiencing the same problems with both PayPal and regular credit card :( I'm going to try again in a couple of hours, hopefully the sale will still be there! 🤞


----------



## thesteelydane (Oct 18, 2021)

markit said:


> I have been experiencing the same problems with both PayPal and regular credit card :( I'm going to try again in a couple of hours, hopefully the sale will still be there! 🤞


If you didn't succeed just send me an email or PM here on VIC and we can do a direct money transfer of some sort. And I'll still give you the intro sales price!


----------



## thesteelydane (Oct 18, 2021)

The sale is now over. Thank you SO much for the support to everyone who purchased. I have decided to make the bundle of Vol.1 + 2 available at a permanent 20% discount, which brings the price down from $138 to $110.40


----------



## thesteelydane (Feb 9, 2022)

Just a heads up that both volumes, as well as the complete bundle, are back to their original intro pricing throughout the month of February, to celebrate the launch of my little sampling company 3 years ago this month.


----------



## thesteelydane (Apr 20, 2022)

Aaaaand....another heads up that these, in fact everything, is 30% off until April 24!


----------



## Eddie Thoneick (Apr 23, 2022)

thesteelydane said:


> Just a heads up that both volumes, as well as the complete bundle, are back to their original intro pricing throughout the month of February, to celebrate the launch of my little sampling company 3 years ago this month.


Hey man,
just wanted to purchase the bundle. But doesn't seem like there's any bundle to purchase


----------



## thesteelydane (Apr 23, 2022)

refineproductions said:


> Hey man,
> just wanted to purchase the bundle. But doesn't seem like there's any bundle to purchase


Correct. The normal bundle discount was 20% so you’re actually better off purchasing both volumes separately at the current 30% off.


----------

